# Happy Valley House



## jools (Nov 22, 2011)

Happy Valley is quiet little road that I often use in the Summer months. The road starts near to Tywyn,,, climbs gently up into the hills to a rocky pass,,, and then drops down to Cwrt on the Dovey estuary,, the route neatly avoids the bright lights and gridlock of Aberdovey



> Aberdovey (Aberdyfi) is situated in the most south western corner of the Snowdonia National Park, Aberdyfi is the one of the finest coastal resorts in Wales. The picturesque, pastel colour-washed cottages, shops and inns are enclosed beneath the steep wild slopes of the southern edge of the Tarren Hills and the extensive sand of the Dovey (Dyfi) Estuary. The beaches and dunes extend north to Tywyn some 4 miles (6km) away. Alongside the dunes is hidden gem of Aberdovey championship links golf course rated in the top 100 in the UK. From the view points of the hills above Aberdyfi the whole arc of Cardigan Bay can be seen, from the rugged wild mountains of Northern Snowdonia and the mysterious Bardsey Island. To the South can be seen the mystic Preseli mountains and the Pembrokeshire coastline pushing out into the wild Atlantic Ocean.




Near to the high point of the Happy Valley road is an isolated house I've noticed several times over the years. First time seen it was a roofless ruin but then I noticed signs of renovation as the rubble was cleared and scaffolding put up. Nailed to a post is a planning notice for the house to be returned to residential use dated 2000. I don't know what the house was used for previously.

Last week I saw it in perhaps the final stage of it's life

While I was taking pictures a farmer stopped and we had a brief chat  Allegedly the house was being refurbished by a local family and they had put a roof on it and were well on the way to fitting it out with all new window frames kitchen units etc. and had been close to moving in. And then the house burnt down!!!! At the time the family were living in a static caravan in the garden and they persevered there for a while but then while the family were out,,,,,,,,,the caravan burnt down as well. The farmer gave me an old-fashioned look as he told me this so putting two and two together I think the family might have taken the opportunity to make a clean break.

Looking on Google maps,, the house has no roof but the caravan is still extant





[/url]

The house is crumbling now and unless some serious money is put into it will slowly blend into the countryside. I think though that it might be an attractive venture for somebody who wants a house in the area as planning permission for new buildings is as scarce as hen's teeth. 






The Sat dish survived the fire











The Water tank was put back in to serve the caravan











The caravan was full of possessions 






There may be trouble ahead,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,






I'll keep an eye on it.


----------



## highcannons (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks mate, theres some nice countryside round there. Must be lots of good exploring. The house doesn't look like it's gonna last many winters.


----------



## smiler (Nov 23, 2011)

Great report and well researched, if it wasn’t for that plus the sat dish, I would have thought it had unused for donkeys years, I enjoyed it Thanks.


----------



## Bluedragon (Nov 23, 2011)

Obviously someone didnt want anyone to move in, all sounds a bit convenient! Great pics mate and well reserched!


----------

